# How Big Nick got his Brown Belt in Judo and Jujutsu



## bignick (Sep 27, 2005)

Mostly, just an oral exam...

   Sensei:  "Nick, you were a brown belt in tae kwon do at one point weren't you?"

   Nick: "Yeah"

   Sensei:  "Do you still have it?"

   Nick:  "Somewhere, probably...."

   Sensei:  "Why don't you just start wearing that instead."

   Nick:  "How about black belt instead?"

   Sensei:  "KIYAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!"

   Nick:  "AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...................ugh...." (rolling on the ground, moaning and crying sounds)

   --------------------

   Everything except the last three are true....or are they?





   No they're not



 So my advice for those that become very nervous for rank tests, just wear the same rank for two years until your instructor gets sick of seeing it around your waist.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 27, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> Mostly, just an oral exam...
> 
> Sensei: "Nick, you were a brown belt in tae kwon do at one point weren't you?"
> 
> ...


Congratulations! I had the same history as you, although the order of the arts was reversed in my case. Now you can teach grappling as well as striking. When I began Judo in the early 1970's it was common for brown belts to conduct classes.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 27, 2005)

That's a low-key promotion for sure!


----------



## bignick (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks, yeah...it really caught me off guard!


----------



## dubljay (Sep 28, 2005)

Hey congrats!


----------



## JAMJTX (Oct 1, 2005)

Congratulations Nick.

That's the same way I got my Shodan in Judo - a "field promotion".

Jim Mc Coy


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm sure you earned by working hard all the time!   Congrats! artyon:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 1, 2005)

Congrats, man.
 :uhyeah:  :asian:


----------



## Lisa (Oct 1, 2005)

Way to Go Nick!  Congrats.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 17, 2005)

artyon:  That deserves a big cheer!!!  Congratulations!

 - Ceicei


----------



## bignick (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks again, don't you all wish your tests were so easy.  Kinda puts a new slant on McDojo's and just "handing out promotions" huh?  :ultracool


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 17, 2005)

Aaahh, traditional promotions ... lackluster but satisfying! :ultracool

 Good job, Nick! artyon:


----------



## bignick (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, was somewhat mistaken...filled out the paper work tonight and sensei promoted me to a nikyu, instead....sankyu - ikkyu are all the same color belt, hence the confusion....in my style of jujutsu there is no 4th kyu because of the connection of the number 4 and death...so we go from 6th kyu (white), 5th kyu (Green) to 3rd, 2nd, 1st (all brown), and Shodan, etc....

Maybe it's just all a scam for more money, since I had to pay him $16 for the promotion to 2nd kyu instead of the $15 for 3rd kyu...:idunno:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 1, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> That's a low-key promotion for sure!



If the instructor "tests" you each and ever class, then the formal test is just that, a formal test. 

Congrat Nick. nice way to walk (* or should I say roll *) into that one


----------



## bignick (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks, Rich!



			
				Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> If the instructor "tests" you each and ever class, then the formal test is just that, a formal test.



Honestly, it stroked my ego a little bit...stuff like that always makes you feel good.  But I made an offhand comment about the lack of a test to my friend and he just looked back at me and said, "No, that was the longest test of your life...".  He really was right...


----------



## arnisador (Dec 1, 2005)

Usually they avoid 'shi' by using 'yon' instead. In any event, congratulations!


----------



## bignick (Dec 2, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Usually they avoid 'shi' by using 'yon' instead. In any event, congratulations!



That's how it usually happens...but even then I think there is still probably some superstitions involved....


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 2, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Usually they avoid 'shi' by using 'yon' instead. In any event, congratulations!


 
I especially avoid using shi with dans....nobody likes to be _shidan_.


----------



## bignick (Dec 2, 2005)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> I especially avoid using shi with dans....nobody likes to be _shidan_.



:uhoh:


That was bad...really bad


----------



## arnisador (Dec 3, 2005)

It took me a minute, but now...groan!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 3, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> It took me a minute, but now...groan!




Kind of like the King of Sofa's, who  . . .


----------



## bignick (Jan 17, 2006)

An update:

Tonight we were working out for class and sensei pulled me off to the side and said that he had changed my paperwork one more time after doing some thinking and I'm now an ikkyu and will be testing for shodan in the spring.  Suprised the hell out of me.


----------



## Henderson (Jan 17, 2006)

Congrats, Nick.


----------



## green meanie (Jan 18, 2006)

Congrats Nick!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 18, 2006)

Sounds great!


----------



## Miles (Jan 18, 2006)

Congratulations BigNick!  What do you have to do for your shodan?  Is there a competition requirement in your judo school?

Miles


----------



## Zepp (Jan 18, 2006)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## bignick (Jan 18, 2006)

Miles said:
			
		

> Congratulations BigNick!  What do you have to do for your shodan?  Is there a competition requirement in your judo school?
> 
> Miles



The black belt will be in jujutsu, and I don't really know...I know what the vocabulary and some of the requirements will be...but he doesn't always stick just to those, or even to them at all...

It should be interesting to say the least...


----------



## bignick (Jan 18, 2006)

And there is no real competition requirement per se...but I do compete occasionly and enjoy it...


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 5, 2006)

Wow Nick! Is there anything you don't do?


----------



## bignick (Apr 5, 2006)

IcemanSK said:
			
		

> Wow Nick! Is there anything you don't do?



Look bad...


----------



## Lisa (Apr 5, 2006)

bignick said:
			
		

> Look bad...



:rofl:

Too funny...


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 5, 2006)

bignick said:
			
		

> An update:
> 
> Tonight we were working out for class and sensei pulled me off to the side and said that he had changed my paperwork one more time after doing some thinking and I'm now an ikkyu and will be testing for shodan in the spring. Suprised the hell out of me.



That's pretty close!  Spring is nearly here....  How's your progress?

- Ceicei


----------



## bignick (Apr 6, 2006)

Good...starting to dread the night I show up and he decides it's testing time...


----------



## bignick (Apr 16, 2006)

I sent Slippery_Pete on a reconnaissance mission, it sounds like I'll be taking my black belt exam on April 27th.  We'll keep you posted.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Cool!  You are beating me to it by about two weeks.

Jeff


----------

